# Choice of Lumber Thoughts



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a large (12' x 3' x 2'6") brick planter box on my front porch that I want to cover the face with some raised-panels (I can imagine it in my head, so if you need more details I can try an elaborate). To make the panels as cost-efficient as possible I was thinking of planing and joining cedar fence boards, cutting those to size and then routing the raised panel. My question is this: will the lumber shrink? I think it will, and I think that will cause problems. I was just going to go to a big box store to buy the lumber and I'm guessing its pretty green. I'm open to any suggestions as to what materials to use. I'll finish the wood with a dark stain and it does not have to be cedar, I just thought that would be the easiest way to go. Thanks for your input.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I built some planter boxes with treated lumber, and they sure shrank. But, it was straight from Lowes and very wet still. If your cedar is dry, I'm thinking itshould do ok.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the panels are loose in a frame you should be okay, just stain them before installing. Finding dry fence boards can be a challenge sometimes, I have a supplier that stores them inside, their older stock is usually pretty good.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

got an old privacy fence? or one that is in bad disrepair? pull some of the old gray boards off. run them through a planer or under a belt sander (after removing all the nails and screws). you can reclaim some of this cedar fencing and should not have to worry too much about it being too "green"


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

Great idea with the fence posts. I'll try that first. Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you use cedar or cypress fence boards, they will be less likely to rot (given that they can dry out from when they get wet), and are less likely to be subject to insect infestation.

As stated, if made as a frame and panel, allow the panel to be loose...or have the ability to move. The frame doesn't necessarily have to be configured to hold the panel in a groove. it can be rabbeted allowing room for movement. The panel can be installed with retainers (like aluminum or galvanized glaziers points).

For a stained finish, I would use Penofin. It's available for different applications, including one for treated wood. It's high in UV, and comes in several shades. It needs no topcoating.









 







.


----------



## jessy224 (Sep 21, 2012)

There are many other options to cedar that you can use like Redwood,Cypress or pressure-treated wood.Quality redwood will typically consist of deep red tones and will be impervious to rot and insect damage. In order to keep the color and extend the life of your fence, the redwood should be treated with a finish, either a stain or clear finish.Cypress also has a tan/red color but much lighter than redwood with all the same insect and decay resistance properties.Pressure-treated wood is most commonly used and is least expensive of all, but it will typically last 20 years or more, and often comes with a limited lifetime warranty.


----------

